

Intab: Quicklook for your browser. - allang
https://news.layervault.com/stories/2406-show-dn-i-made-my-first-chrome-extension-intab

======
korussian
This is great! To make it even more quicklook-like, what I'd like to see is an
option to:

* change keyboard combo to Spacebar (I never use it while browsing anyway)

* on keycombo press, open the link the mouse is currently hovering over, without needing to actually click the link

That would make it even better for me, but it's already looking very useful.

~~~
iansilber
Wow, switching to mouseover instead of click is an amazing idea. Going to play
around with it and ship an update soon.

Spacebar scrolls the page by default so might run into some conflicts there.

------
bsimpson
Can we make no social spam a rule? I'm happy to see this extension, but it
adds no value to make me clickthrough Designer News first.

------
cstuder
Nice, I'll try it out.

Direct link to the extension:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/intab-
beta/bfaekma...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/intab-
beta/bfaekmalldododidalckpccilpcdefme?hl=en)

And for Windows: The key combination is Windows-Alt-Leftclick.

~~~
lowboy
And a direct link to his blog post about it, eliminating the trip through
Designer News first: <http://iansilber.com/intab/>

------
iansilber
Here's a Youtube video that shows it in action:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ugcbwmDzMc>

------
iansilber
Site down :(

Here's a mirror: <https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1483019/intab/index.html>

------
okal
Pity it doesn't work on Ubuntu, and I'd assume Windows. Looks pretty
interesting.

------
samuel1604
that's a lot of marketting has been done for that plugin

